
Ask HN: IT job in Germany without university degree - bitte
Non-EU citizens without a degree. Is it possible to get a work permit with a formal job offer &#x2F; signed contract?
======
fadolf
As I am an german citizen and doing a apprenticeship in a small/med
Telecommunicationsprovider with 100 Employees even I am struggling with
finding a job outside of 1st level support.

~~~
bitte
I should have mentioned I have 12+ years of experience.

